
Super Metroid and a Link to the Past crossover item randomizer - doener
https://smalttp.speedga.me/
======
doener
Here is a video about that:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1lsAKbw91I](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m1lsAKbw91I)

